# Noah's Ark report card days



## rapmarks (Jun 3, 2006)

any s tudent with at least one A or equivalent grade on 2006 report card for 3rd or 4th quarter, will be treated to a whole day of fun, absolutely free on June 11, 12, or 13  k thru college reort cards accepted.  

Dollar days at Riverview Park, $3 for residents of sauk, columbia, Adams, Juneau and Marquette counties june 13 thru 16.

$2 coupon for Pirate's Cove, looks like it is not limited to reseidents, June 13 thru 16.


----------



## rudymcbill (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update!  
We'll be coming up on  June 10th for part of the week.  Would you like any coupons from the travelers plus site?


----------



## sdwrdt (Jun 4, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> $2 coupon for Pirate's Cove, looks like it is not limited to reseidents, June 13 thru 16.



Question: my non-resident Girl Scouts will be there then. And they're doing their planning meeting tomorrow regarding what they can do for the amount of money they have. Is that $2 for a round of golf or $2 OFF a round?


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2006)

$2 admission per person, good for entire party.


----------



## sdwrdt (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for the quick reply! Am SO GLAD we picked the time to go that we did - now if we just have our report cards in time!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 5, 2006)

I am concerned about the Pirate's Cove coupon, it doesn't say for residents, but it is within an ad for residents.  a phone number is given 608 254 7500 or 254 2605.  sometimes they are really lenient with coupons, and sometimes not.  We do not quaqlify for residents rates because we don't have Wisconsin drivers licenses, but some places let us in with our libary cards.


----------



## sdwrdt (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up! Will keep that in mind when we go. Thankfully, that won't save us as much money as the Noah's ark does! So we can still afford to do it, whether or not we get cheap rates!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 6, 2006)

On father's day, dads get in free at Noah's ark, with one paid child admission.


----------



## rudymcbill (Jun 6, 2006)

Can you tell me where we would find the Pirate's Cove coupon?
Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 6, 2006)

I saved my one copy for you.  I also saw it int he Dells Events in Saturday's paper.  It was in Sat. shopper stopper, which they never have extra copies of in the store.


----------



## rudymcbill (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks so much!  Were you wishing to use it, though?


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 7, 2006)

we never get to do the free stuff as we do not have Wisconsin driver's licenses.  you have to be a year round resident to qualify and we are only here half of the year.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you for posting this!  When we lived near Madison, we would see the ad in the paper.  Not so here in Green Bay.  Hopefully, we'll be able to take advantage of this deal next week.


----------

